# Ammo can stove



## Stegman (Mar 14, 2013)

Not sure if this is cool or ridiculous - an emergency wood stove made out of an old ammunition can. It's probably a little of both. 

http://www.ammocanstove.com/


----------



## swagler85 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool idea, maybe as a camping stove?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 14, 2013)

I've seen several variations of this type of stove and most seem reasonable. Certainly they are not intended to heat a large space but would be nice for some deer camps or something similar.


----------



## Jean-Claude (Mar 14, 2013)

It would be great for an ice fishing hut.


----------



## Knots (Mar 14, 2013)

Take the gasket out before firing!


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2013)

Must be a 2"-3" diameter flue?


----------



## oldspark (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like a good idea for a portable man cave.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 1, 2013)

That'd be ideal for those homemade deer stands, up in the tree.......
you'd want to stock your wood stash up in the stand before you went hunting,  though!!
Or you could make a rope system with a basket......load it up with wood and pull it up to the blind when needed....


----------



## lukem (Apr 1, 2013)

Knots said:


> Take the gasket out before firing!


 
Take the rounds out before firing!!


----------



## blades (Apr 1, 2013)

lukem said:


> Take the rounds out before firing!!


 Why? Might get lucky and improve the gene pool.


----------



## Corey (Apr 1, 2013)

What, no secondary burn??


----------



## oldspark (Apr 1, 2013)

blades said:


> Why? Might get lucky and improve the gene pool.


 Or make it worse.


----------



## blades (Apr 2, 2013)

yep 50/50 shot there. I actually had a customer bring one in a few weeks past to be modified for just this same purpose. That was some very thin steel his was made of. To me it looked like it would be glowing red in short order, not something I want around flammable materials, tent, sleeping bag , and such.
This must have been something on some survival sight as I have had some other inquires as of late also.


----------



## oldspark (Apr 2, 2013)

Not sure if I can find it but a year or so ago some one posted a tent stove cherry red, it was a neat picture.


----------

